# ITV Car test



## montgo (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi All

Can anyone tell me what forms / paperwork you have to take to the ITV station (Denia) with the car for the test to be done.

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure but I think it's just the car's technical documents, that little folded piece of paper.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Permiso de Circulación, and any papers you have on the car and your ownership of it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Also some now ask to see your insurance papers.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Also some now ask to see your insurance papers.


Yes, don't forget your latest insurance certificates! Just grab all your car papers including tax receipt and you'll be fine.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

And some of these:


----------

